# Autoglass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Bloody muppets come round to replace the windscreen on my A4 Cabriolet.

Have no idea what they are doing.

Cannot remove the windcreeen.

Crack the screen all over the place trying to get the screen out.

Have to give up.

Head office confirms the car needs to go to Audi for Autoglass and Audi to work together to get the screen replaced.........

Arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.I.T.A.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So much for their advert on TV,what a joke 

Giles
Can i suggest you get it done at Aston Green in Slough,i know it's a bit of a trot for you but the guy they use is brilliant.He the best windscreen fitter i've ever seen and he only fits genuine Audi glass supplied by the dealer,not the rubbish some of these windscreen companies fit !!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Had mine done there in April and its been fine so far.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh good 

Got Autoglass coming on Saturday after a boulder hit my windscreen on Monday. Half moon shaped crack in the middle of the windscreen.

Bye bye Â£60.

Gren


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

As always, it totally depends who you get. I had them replace a windscreen about a year ago and the guy that came out made a right hash of it, took ages to get them to concede that it wasn't meant to look that bad, my insurers had to get involved, etc etc, and eventualy got it replaced.

But, much to my horror when my TT screen had to be replaced last month I had to use them again (as this was who my insurers had their deal with) - fair play though, the guy did a top job ;D and they got me an OEM screen no problem.

Maybe it's cos I went into the workshop to get the TT done that it was better? Don't know if you then get the "chief fitter" or whatever, as opposed to the monkey in the mobile van?! :-/


----------

